# Need Help Repairing Boot



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

I have a pair of Morrows that I bought used. They work for me very well, but I just noticed that the outer rubber/synthetic "skin" is peeling off my left boot right where the toe strap buckle presses against the boot. I guess this is because of the buckle wearing at the boot every time I strap in. Now thers's a small area where the inner fabric is visible and I am concerned that the boot will absorb moisture and freeze my foot. I tried the old standby... ya know, duct tape , but the tape does not seem to stick.

Any tips on how to patch this?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Take boots, walk to dumpster, throw in trash.

Go to local shop. It's off season so deals should abound. Buy yourself some new boots. Some decent brands are Vans, Ride, Salomon, Burton, Celsius, and many others.

Morrow boots are seriously horrible boots. Sorry.

You can try using Aquaseal if you are hell bent on doing some sort of repair on those boots. I don't think your feet would get very cold because of this though.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

^^^This. Kill hit it on the head. It's time for new ones IMHO.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

*LOL... no love for Morrow, huh?*

Okay, so it's time for me to go boot shopping. Thanks guys!


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

So I went to the one of the local ski shops. They had one last pair of Burton ions on sale. Looks like they're an 09/10 season model. They fit great. Very comfy.

http://snowboardthings.com/images/x/burt-ion-bkrd-09.jpg

Got them for $175. What kind of deal is this price - reasonable/good/great?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

When it comes to boot price is never a concern. You pay to get the boot that fits your foot the best and say fuck it. I've dropped 300 bucks on a pair of boots just because I needed them at that exact moment.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

$175 is a pretty good price for snowboard boots. The last three pairs I've bought I've spent north of $200.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

The Burton ions I got didn't have the reduced footprint I needed. So I returned them and got a pair of 2010 Grails for the same price. These are ones that have Burton's shrinkage tech. Got a size 10 instead of the usual size 11s I wear. They fit a tad snug, so I removed the the insoles and have been wearing them around the house, breaking them in. They're really comfy... so much better than the Morrows I replaced. Can't wait to get out on the snow this December. Thanks all!


----------

